# Where are Techniks collets made?



## markba633csi (Mar 11, 2019)

Is Techniks a US company or an importer? 
Are they considered high quality like Rego-Fix?
Mark


----------



## 4ssss (Mar 11, 2019)

Looks like they're a US company





__





						Techniks Tool Group – CNC Tooling Solutions From Spindle To Workpeice
					






					technikstoolgroup.com


----------



## mikey (Mar 11, 2019)

Techniks collets are made in Taiwan and are considered to be very high quality collets. Typical run out for a Techniks collet is 0.0002". I've tested them against Lyndex, ETM and Rego-Fix and with the equipment I have available, they are as good as the other high end collets but at a lower cost. They are also at least twice as accurate as the typical Chinese collet. I use mostly Techniks collets on the mill and save the Chinese ones for the lathe.

The nut has a lot to do with the accuracy of an ER collet, Mark, as does proper torque on that nut. ETM, Rego-Fix and Techniks all make good nuts.


----------



## darkzero (Mar 11, 2019)

Yep Taiwan. All my ER collets are Techniks & so are my DA collets. Great quality & best bang for the buck IMO. I'm running Lyndex bearing nuts.


----------



## markba633csi (Mar 11, 2019)

Aha, I always wondered about that. Thanks guys


----------



## markba633csi (Mar 11, 2019)

Oh, what about Maritool?  They are Illinois based, make all their stuff in house, apparently


----------



## mikey (Mar 11, 2019)

I haven't used their collets. I would be very surprised if they are able to make their own collets in house. I bet they are made in China. TIR quoted as 0.0003".


----------



## markba633csi (Mar 11, 2019)

That's what I was thinking, for 20-25$ each I doubt they could afford to make them here.  Looks like they make some decent CNC toolholding though, I was impressed by their videos
M
ps One last question: Tpac tools- a step down from Techniks I presume?  I've heard they aren't bad for budget collets-


----------



## mikey (Mar 11, 2019)

If you're on the fence on collets, I would suggest you just get the Techniks sets. For the price, they are hard to beat. Even the top of the line Rego-Fix collet has 0.0002" TIR and they are much more expensive than Techniks. You have to keep in mind that the more accurate the collet, the longer the tool life so they are worth their moderate cost.


----------



## markba633csi (Mar 11, 2019)

I agree, hard to beat.  0.0003 is fine for what I do- I didn't even realize they were that good


----------



## mikey (Mar 11, 2019)

Techniks ER-32 set costs $260.00 on ebay; TIR 0.0002". This is an 18 piece set but includes all you need to hold most tooling.

Maritool ER-32 set costs $333; TIR 0.0003". It is a 20 piece set.


----------

